# OK, my Boat Too!



## KenTheHandyMan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just finished this and launched last Saturday. It's only 10' 6" and is made from 5mm exterior plywood with one layer of 10oz fiberglass on the outside. 3 hours on the water and everything was great...now for the mast and sail...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very Nice! 

You boatbuilders are having way too much fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Way to go Ken.....:yes: :yes: :yes: 

It's lookin' just too bit tropical where you are at....I'm jealous....:huh: :huh: :glare: :glare:


----------

